# Tektro gemini blubbert beim bremsen



## Partychiller (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo Liebe Leute, 
Meine Bremse vorne blubbert und ist mega nervig  es ist kein quietschen. NEUE Beläge lösen das Problem nicht. Die Scheibe hat 2000km runter und ist lt. Werkstatt noch in Ordnung. Leider komme Ich auch in der Fachwerkstatt nicht mehr weiter. Kann mir jemand von euch einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Chainzuck (13. Juli 2018)

Erstmal bist du hier an der komplett falschen Stelle im Forum, hier gehts um Fahrtechnik nicht um Fahrradtechnik!

Die Scheibe "rubbelt" also. Wenn die Bremsleistung normal ist, stellt das nur ein "kosmetisches" Problem dar. Das Scheibenbremsen Geräusche machen ist normal. Manche sind lauter andere leiser. Dein Geräusch hat denke irgendwas mit den Löchern in der Scheibe zu tun. Die Beläge schrappen an den Kanten vorbei. Wichtig ist, das Beläge und Scheibe richtig eingefahren wurden. Wenn dich wirklich stört, würde ich mir schnell ne andere Scheibe besorgen (muss nicht teuer sein) und schaun ob sich was ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (14. Juli 2018)

"Blubbern":


----------



## Basti138 (14. Juli 2018)

Du meinst Plätschern?
Ist normal, geht weg wenn eingefahren


----------



## Partychiller (20. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle, leider liegt es nicht an den Belägen. Vermutlich doch an der Scheibe


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Juli 2018)

Wie schon gesagt wurde ist das leichte Rubbeln normal.
Helfen -könnte- (muss aber nicht!) eine andere Scheibe.

Guck mal ins Scheibenbremsen Kompendium, Downloadlink in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Basti138 (25. Juli 2018)

Zieh mal die Scheibe ab

Hier im Beitrag 12 von Rudirabe ist ein schönes Beispiel von günstigen Bremsscheiben - es wundert nicht, dass sowas Geräusche von sich gibt.


----------

